
Show HN: Parallel.so – looking for early stage users - dereklou
https://www.parallel.so
======
97-109-107
This is really interesting, while I don't have use for it right now, I think
you're tapping into something hot.

There's an overall trend to augment business operations with custom but simple
tools (Airtable's ecosystem, the whole no-code movement and a plethora of
others).

A few quick takes

\- is security something that the clients have said that is important? I'm not
sure if it's top of their minds, and if it isn't, maybe you don't need to
highlight it

\- one of the screenshots has multilingual content - can your customers use
the panel in English, but have their clients only see localized versions?

\- how are you planning to market and sell this? The language might need a bit
of touching up for English speakers

~~~
dereklou
Thank you for your comments!

I'll give you some context: I practiced law for 7+ years and I was tired of
chasing my clients for the documents I needed to do my job. I couldn't find a
solution that could easily be used by lawyers and decided to start this
project. Regarding your points:

\- Considering the above, security and confidentiality are a must.

\- Yes, clients see localized versions. We will include a language selector
for the recipient.

\- We plan to sell this license/user/month. Our current approach is outbound +
starting some inbound. And yes, we need someone to work on our English copies
=)

